# Heat @ Raptors, Dec. 12



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Miami Heat* (14-7) @ *Toronto Raptors* (7-15)
December 12th, 2004, 1:00PM
TSN






































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*





































*Damon Jones, Dwyane Wade, Eddie Jones, Udonis Haslem, Shaquille O'Neal*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

:uhoh:


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

were gonna get dominated


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> were gonna get dominated


That is what we said last time.

Anyways, I hope we play Araujo till he fouls out. I'd love to see Hoffa do some scrapping with Shaq. Get him frustrated.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hoffa will get a career high in points and minutes for this one. 
Book it.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Hoffa will get a career high in points and minutes for this one.
> Book it.


Oh I hope so. He'd get some positive press around the league for once if he put up some decent numbers against Shaq. He deserves it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Heat by 16. 96-80


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I expect a better effort from the boys in this one.

But until we get some practice time to fix our defensive rotations and get more movement in our offense it may be just more of the same result.

Expect a close game.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

105-89 Heat


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh I hope so. He'd get some positive press around the league for once if he put up some decent numbers against Shaq. He deserves it.


he played well against shaq last time... but then again he's a rook so he got alotta calls that even a guy like loren woods wouldn't get for.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Dont Mess Wit Tha Raptors On Sundays-


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> he played well against shaq last time... but then again he's a rook so he got alotta calls that even a guy like loren woods wouldn't get for.


Yeah he did play pretty good last time, but he only played like 7 minutes or something. He needs more PT. Play him till he fouls out.

He is not going to get much props for 7 minutes on the floor.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully Shaq will still be sleepy when this one starts. 
I'm expecting it to be very close in the 1st half, but Miami will pull away in the 3rd quarter for good.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh and guys let's predict who will be the top scorer for both teams. 

Toronto: Rafer(19)
Miami: Shaq(28)


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Toronto: Rose (25)

Miami: Wade (27)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I just lost reception on every channel coming-out of Toronto, for some reason. Rafer hit the three in the first quarter to put the Raptors up with 9 and now I'm in the dark. :upset:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Only fourteen shot attempts for the Heat in the first quarter, with Toronto up by nine. Wade with two personal fouls. Woods is having a good game, which is always a good sign.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dwyane Wade is a one-man wrecking crew.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

56-52 Raps with 45 seconds left in the 2nd quarter. 
Peterson leading the way with 14 ??
Pleasant surprise.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

What the hell is wrong with Mitchell?

Shaq is 8/10 or something and Hoffa hasn't seen the floor once. Hoffa would have bothered Shaq more than anyone who has covered him so far. He would have at least put Shaq at the FT line a few times instead of letting him get so many easy layups.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> What the hell is wrong with Mitchell?
> 
> Shaq is 8/10 or something and Hoffa hasn't seen the floor once. Hoffa would have bothered Shaq more than anyone who has covered him so far. He would have at least put Shaq at the FT line a few times instead of letting him get so many easy layups.


Well Woods has been playing good on the offensive end from what I can see. 
7 7 already.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Meh... 57-54 Raptors at the end of the half.

Shaq just outclassed Loren Woods.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Woods has been playing good on the offensive end from what I can see.
> 7 7 already.


He is still getting dominated. Dominated. He can't do ish against Shaq.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

57-54 Toronto at the half. 
Looks like it'll be a high scoring affair.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyone giving the Raptors a chance to hold on to this one?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Anyone giving the Raptors a chance to hold on to this one?


Naw... try me again when there's two minutes left in the game.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Woods is playing great. Nobody is going to stop Shaq 1 on 1 and Mitchell figures the rebounding and short J's that Woods is getting are balancing out a few Shaq dunks.

Very obvious that Mithchell used practice time wisely yesterday. Raps showed a double high post offense which is forcing the guards to move and curl aroung the bigs.

Good ball movement.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Anyone giving the Raptors a chance to hold on to this one?


Yup, I've been saying they have a chance since before the game.

Wouldn't say I'm optimistic, but they have a chance.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Naw... try me again when there's two minutes left in the game.


Heh, knowing the Raptors, that's going to be the time when we give away the lead.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Woods is playing great. Nobody is going to stop Shaq 1 on 1 and Mitchell figures the rebounding and short J's that Woods is getting are balancing out a few Shaq dunks.
> 
> Very obvious that Mithchell used practice time wisely yesterday. Raps showed a double high post offense which is forcing the guards to move and curl aroung the bigs.
> ...


And I agree Woods is playing well, but that doesn't mean Hoffa can't see some burn. I would like to see Hoffa lay some hard fouls on Shaq, don't let him get so comfortable.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Quick Question:
Will Mo Pete get 20 points in this game?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Quick Question:
> Will Mo Pete get 20 points in this game?


No IMO.

Rose will heat up a bit I think and fill the void.

I want to see more posting up with Rose.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Quick Question:
> Will Mo Pete get 20 points in this game?


I don't think he well either, but I think Donyell will the be the one who will step up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh has 8 points, with 4/7 shooting, hopefully he can continue that in the 2nd half.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why doesnt your team go to Bosh more often????? He never gets it in the post, and hits all the open jumpers he gets. Why doesnt he get more oppurtunities


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> why doesnt your team go to Bmosh more often????? He never gets it in the post, and hits all the open jumpers he gets. WHy doesnt he get more oppurtunities


Any contact whatsoever in the post and he throws up a wild shot.

Going up against Shaq there is a high chance of contact.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

What was Rafer THINKIGN? Take that layup!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Any contact whatsoever in the post and he throws up a wild shot.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another bad third quarter?
65-62 Miami takes the lead with 7:26 left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Only Shaq's first personal?
We goto get this guy in foul trouble if we're going to stand a chance down the stretch.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LAMOND MURRAY!!!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Only Shaq's first personal?
> We goto get this guy in foul trouble if we're going to stand a chance down the stretch.


Hoffa :yes:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ROSE!! FOR THREE!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Hoffa :yes:


If by getting Shaq in foul trouble you mean sending him to the line, then yes.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> If by getting Shaq in foul trouble you mean sending him to the line, then yes.


:laugh:


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> If by getting Shaq in foul trouble you mean sending him to the line, then yes.


Yes lay the wood on him, get him frustrated.

Its better than what we're doing right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That Murray three was the biggest BRICK I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh seems like you can predict the future, Rose has had 6 points already if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

uh-oh.... 73-72 Raps with Heat ball. I can feel a Shaq dunk comin up


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> uh-oh.... 73-72 Raps with Heat ball. I can feel a Shaq dunk comin up


nevermind


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ALSTON FOR THREE!!

Raptors lead 73-72


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

uh-oh.... 75-74 Raps with Heat ball. I can feel a Shaq dunk comin up


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I did not understand a single word Wade just said about Shaq.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We need Mo Pete to start contributing again, maybe he will play better in the 4th?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

77-77 with 1:25 left.
Bosh with 3 assists?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

can we win the 3rd? Can we? CAN WE?

Yo that was a foul...

Nope... didn't win the 3rd... :sigh:


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Holy crap, Rose gets no respect. I don't care if he doesn't have a good rep with the refs, thats a ****ing foul!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raps leading 80-77 after 3... let's see if we can hang on!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh seems like you can predict the future, Rose has had 6 points already if I'm not mistaken.


:yes:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JALEN ROOOOSE!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh man, learn how to box out, damn.

Last time I played organized bball was grade 8 and even then I knew how to box out.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

And is anyone else waiting for Mitchell to tell himself to go to the locker room after getting 2 techs in 2 games? :grinning:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

omg... we're falling apart now.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Shaq's not even in the game and we're getting dominated on the defensive boards, WTF!!!!!

That and turnovers are the worst ways you can lose a game.


HOFFA GODDAMNIT, HOFFA!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

nice hustle by everyone... Bosh just got fouled.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaq's back... the Heat have outscored the Raptors here in the 4th quarter 9-4.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

make that 11-4... ****in Haslem!

Bosh at the line for two...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

man Diet Coke tastes nasty...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BAHAHAHAHA!!!!! SHOT CLOCK VIOLATION ON THE HEAT!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Chris Bosh can not buy a bucket...


BUT MO PETE CAN!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

------ YOOOOUUU DAAAAMON JOONES!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WOW. ANOTHER missed free throw.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This game is over. Heat by 5, 93-88 with just under 5 to go.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Eugh... Laettner schooled Bosh. And then Bosh got stuffed twice on the next possesion by Shaq :no:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh is playing like ***. Marshall = JYD with game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

wut the fizzle? That's a loose ball foul on Shaq!!! Bah...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

AREN'T WE SUPPOSED TO GET HOME TEAM CALLS?!?!?!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh my god, this is embarrassing. Getting beaten by Christian Laettner.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

It's over.... 97-90 Heat.

Miami has 52 points in the paint!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> It's over.... 97-90 Heat.
> 
> Miami has 52 points in the paint!



HOFFA GODDAMNIT!!!

:upset:


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Bosh is playing like ***. Marshall = JYD with game.



And much, much less defense.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How come every time we get a defensive break, Jalen has to waste our possession?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, we lost, but we were hardly dominated.

The same old story for the Raps. Killed by rebounding and points in the paint.


:sour:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

19.8 seconds left... 104-98 Heat.... Raptors timeout... I wanna see a quick three from Jalen or Rafer coming out of the TO.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, Jalen gets the quick 3 attempt, but no T-Mac finish for him this game... guess he'll have to settle for 25 points.



Game officially OVER. 106-98 Heat.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I liked Rose fouling Damon Jones at the end there. ****ing loudmouth *****.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

And why is Palacio not playing? 'Personal Business'? Is that all we know?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> And why is Palacio not playing? 'Personal Business'? Is that all we know?


All I know is we coulda used him...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Next Up: Minny


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It turns out that two of our players had food poisioning, not just Vince. Mitchell claims that he dragged C4 out of bed to play against the Magic, and that Chris has had a noticeable lack of energy since.

Since the Orlando game, Chris has shot 40% from the field, averaged about six and a half boards, and almost eleven points, playing about 33 minutes a contest. We haven't won a game since. Hopefully this help can explain why this stretch of the season has been difficult for him.

I thought he played well today, though. Even when he couldn't get a shot off, he passed better than he has for most of the season. His jumpshot was falling and he was aggressive on the offensive glass. He got blocked by Shaq a few times, but Shaq is Shaq. That's going to happen to anyone. Hopefully today's double-double will help him start to come back around.


Our team had a grand total of zero blocks this afternoon. Woods only found 23 minutes of playing time, which is actually more than his average burn for the season. For our starting centre he spends more time on the bench than on the floor. He could do little today against Shaq, but we needed someone with long arms to prevent the low-post passing that caused us so much trouble. We had no choice but to double Shaq under the net, but after about the third or fourth time Haslem and L8ner got the open lay-ins our post players (Bosh, Marshall, Bonner) should've recognized that he was going for the over-the-shoulder pass. Very tough assignment, though.

DNP's for Araujo and Moiso today, which wasn't a shock. I think there is some concern for Araujo's confidence. He got a little bit of time against Daddy last week, but stayed on the sidelines today. Maybe our coaches think he will get discouraged by getting taught by Shaq, I dunno. When he didn't see the floor in the first half I figured it would have to be a blow-out one way or the other for him to get in. I wonder how committed this team is to his development if we can't even get him minutes when the lack of a physical presence in the middle is costing us games.

JR5 made everything look easy today. I think he was motivated by the recent Eddie Jones rumours and took it upon himself to put on a show for the home crowd. He abused Jones in the low post on at least three possessions, demonstrating a post-up game that I hope many of our players are watching closely. And no fades on his inside shots, either. Rose didn't have to worry about EJ on defence, because Jones is one of the worst-shooting starting guards in the league this year. Jones played over 40 minutes and had three total points. Yuck.


Mo Pete is actually playing well in Vince's absence. People were hard on him after last game but I didn't think he hurt us at all. Today he took smart shots and really did his best to stop Wade, fouling-out in the process. He's developed a strategy where he crashes the glass from the baseline looking for a put-back, which I hope he continues to work on. Last season he didn't have the elevation to try that move. This year he obviously has more spring in his step, clearly due to the weight he's lost and a change in diet. He's got the put-back once or twice this season, both times in spectacular fashion. With the rebounding trouble our team has I hope he continues to try this. Couldn't make us any worse.

Rafer Alston is the best free-agent signing in the history of this team. He is quickly taking-over the helm of this franchise. He plays the same way every night, with the same high level of effort and emotion. Sometimes he has trouble getting his shot to fall but he still manages to run our offence better than anyone since Mighty Mouse. That being said, he made a lot of mistakes with the ball today and had an A:T ratio that I won't even record in this post, for his sake.

Donyell had no stroke tonight, no defence to speak of except for a nice strip on Shaq late, and no rebounding. Unusual game for him. Sticking him on Shaq is a tremendous mismatch and after seeing it for the last two seasons, I don't know why our coaches think he can guard him. He's a good player, he's got some savvy, and a huge wingspan, but give me a break.

Red Rocket's segment with TSN was nice to see. Bonner didn't mention eating submarine sandwiches, but he took us on the bus and the subway and really seemed like a genuine person. All that being said, how does he not get a single shot? Our team took an uncharacteristically low number of shots today and had almost as many turnovers as assists. But we have to find him, even if he only plays for a few minutes. Give him four shots and he'll give you four or five points. Who else on the team is as reliable? The piece reminded me of one Mark Madsen did when he was first traded to Minnesota (nice segway here!).


C4 has his toughest matchup of the year coming-up. Ticket is a load. Should be exciting to watch, as the other player Chris strives to emulate, TD, brought the best out of him a little while ago. Hopefully it is a pattern.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The Heat bench played really well in both halves. Raps failed to take advantage when Shaq was on the bench.

Milt would have helped tonight. I don't know why we activated Sow instead of MasonJr if we knew Milt was away for a couple of games.

Rafer needed some rest. Guys make mistakes when they get tired and Rafer does not normally turn the ball over like that.

Jalen got a little out of control in the second half with his shot selection. Sometimes he just tries too hard to make something happen. Raps got away from the team ball and good movement of the first half.

Good game overall.

Donny was not good tonight. Woods or Hoffa should have seen minutes in second half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game fellas


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

what a sad loss?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Activating Roger Mason really would have made sense, unless he actually is injured.. Rafer just played 45 and 48 minutes in our two last games.. geeze.. Palacio HAS to be back for our next game or Rafer might just drop dead of fatigue.

I think Bosh played well today too. Hopefully this game can get him back on track. He was nice early on, but the team didn't give him that many touches after that, and he did have some key offensive boards in the fourth. He said he should look for his teammates more before the game and he did exactly that.

Another tough loss.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Activating Roger Mason really would have made sense, unless he actually is injured.. Rafer just played 45 and 48 minutes in our two last games.. geeze.. Palacio HAS to be back for our next game or Rafer might just drop dead of fatigue.


I think Mitchell had in mind that Rafer will now have 2 full days of rest, he should be fine on Wednesday if he doesn't play over 35 minutes.


----------

